# paper training



## satma (Oct 23, 2015)

Hey all just an odd thought would it be possible to paper train my budgies when out and about I am a total neat freak and clean up droppings as soon as i see them... the thought that i miss a poop drives me nuts:001_rolleyes:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's really not feasible to actually train budgies to poop on a specific place, it's next to impossible to do so since they poop so frequently.
Unless you have them confined in a small area when having out of cage time and you happen to place paper on the whole area they play in, still they will not associate this with "potty training" and when flying or venturing to other places can even poop and miss the paper.


----------



## CowbirdBebop (Oct 2, 2015)

I've heard that people can do it with larger birds, but it can be detrimental to their health. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## satma (Oct 23, 2015)

thanks for the input lol i guess it was to good to be true ill just have steam carpet in living 
room every week or two the rest of the house is all hardwood so thats easy clean up


----------



## CowbirdBebop (Oct 2, 2015)

Also! If you praise a bird a lot when they poo in a specific place (cage, playspot) and just don't praise them when they do it somewhere else, they MIGHT be less likely to poo mid-flight/on you. If you train them to poo on command it can cause anal prolapse and is very unhealthy. 

the most i would recommend doing is slightly conditioning them to be MORE LIKELY to poo where you want but it's not guaranteed and they are likely to still not be able to be trained to do even that. I'd just continue to clean up as you go tbh. Just let them doo their doo.


----------



## satma (Oct 23, 2015)

I dont want them to poop on command.... just on paper its ok im over it now lol and Levi has never pooped on me yet (almost a year) and so far so good with Ava. Levi actually steps off me and will poop on the couch and then back on me for more love.. thats what gave me the thought.


----------

